# Kronos Request to Cover



## MisplacedItem (Apr 29, 2020)

I accepted two shifts that needed to be covered, but they’re not showing up on my schedule in the “my schedule” part of the app. Should I call to make sure I’m on the schedule so I don’t violate?


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 29, 2020)

Gertrude101 said:


> I accepted two shifts that needed to be covered, but they’re not showing up on my schedule in the “my schedule” part of the app. Should I call to make sure I’m on the schedule so I don’t violate?


Yes . You need to call and see if they got approved . Just because you offered to take the shift doesn’t mean you have it . Still needs to go thru the approval . Like I won’t let anyone take an inbound shift just because they want it they gotta know it too


----------

